# The Levis Levis Project...



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Here are some of the animals I will be working with this season, snapped a few pics yesterday, they colour up alot better at night, but they are prety nice little critters, one of my fav geckos in fact. I like the fact that they are so variable, and you never know what they will look like when they hatch... looking forward to seeing this years future holdbacks...full steam ahead now  If anyone else has some levis projects their working on, feel free to post.... please.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 8, 2009)

Some nice levis there Jason , Love that fourth one down .... I am Just getting into these so no project for me yet .


----------



## TURBO8 (Sep 8, 2009)

some excellent specimens there Jas , ESPECIALLY love the "Jellybean" Levis !Good luck with them this season and hope that they give you some more crackers!


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Funny enough, I'm more excited with the pin dot form?? , then x those with patternless next year and see what comes of it.... maybe just more patternless......


----------



## mrclarke72 (Sep 8, 2009)

they look awsome, cant wait to start breeding them.


----------



## Juderei (Sep 8, 2009)

Awsome colours Jason. 

My pair mated last night so im looking forward to another good season.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 8, 2009)

Once again mate very interesting levis,pin dot is very nice check out its legs.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 8, 2009)

awesome gex, lovin all of em


----------



## DDALDD (Sep 8, 2009)

What ugly things. I think you should move them on mate, I'll take them off you because I'm so kind. No one else will want them


----------



## JasonL (Sep 8, 2009)

Brettix said:


> Once again mate very interesting levis,pin dot is very nice check out its legs.



Yeah mate, I'm too tight to fork out for a pair of stellatus so I'm just going to make my own ... it's legs are kind of freaky eh? looks a bit like the prickly knobbies.


----------



## levis04 (Sep 8, 2009)

very nice jason, put me down on the list.


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 8, 2009)

*Gee mate you haven't got much to work* with. Is that a patternless levis? Looks sensational.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 8, 2009)

Stunning Levis
Good Job


----------



## kupper (Sep 8, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## JasonL (Oct 6, 2009)

Just one more pic... my fav holdback - het for patternless to boot


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 6, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Knobbies (Oct 17, 2009)

i'll be joining the levis project =] picked up my breeding trio last week and have noticed that both females have two eggs in there bellies =] never bred them before so its a first for me =] hoping to get some really nice hatchies as the male and females are bright yellow =]
any tips on knobbies laying eggs???


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey JasonL is there a waiting list for the bubs???Or have you got any knobs available??
Let us know when they hatch


----------



## JasonL (Oct 26, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Hey JasonL is there a waiting list for the bubs???Or have you got any knobs available??
> Let us know when they hatch



I won't be selling any hatchlings sorry, all will be kept till they are of sexable age and have coloured up.... or down , ie 6 months after hatching.


----------



## levis04 (Oct 26, 2009)

stunning mate, i should have some real crackers this year too, i will post some pics soon.


----------



## Walker (Oct 26, 2009)

THhose there are somthing special!!


----------



## cmclean (Oct 27, 2009)

They are lovely Jason, hope the season is a bumper for you.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2009)

levis04 said:


> stunning mate, i should have some real crackers this year too, i will post some pics soon.



hope you do, keen to see what you get out of the patternless... I just pair up a couple of girls from a different line with the patterless male to create some hets to work with in coming seasons....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

The little man was on fire the other night so I grabbed a couple of quick pics..


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 11, 2009)

Bloody Hell Jason....FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG!! Amazing colours!! I want one, lol. Looks like he is almost literally on fire, tongue hanging out and all, he he.


----------



## levis04 (Nov 11, 2009)

when do i recieve that one pal??? let me know asap LOL!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 11, 2009)

like that red one, looks cool


----------



## coree2009 (Nov 11, 2009)

stunning mate


----------

